# WGSL Sable Female



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Just looking for a critique on this girl. I was thinking about seeing how she fairs in the AKC ring. Her sire is VA rated and AKC major pointed. Thoughts? I haven't shown in the AKC ring before (have handled in SV style shows) so it would be a new experience for both of us. She is almost 2.

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb180/semorcc/Dogs/Gabbi/Gabbistack010_zpsdc174e4f.jpg


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Waiko Schaumbergerland puppy, right? She's very pretty and you could certainly try your hand at it (I encourage you to do so), but she really may not have the rear necessary to do anything. It is possible she could pick up a couple of singles.

Where are you located?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You might want to try UKC shows. I have a young bitch that is a combination of AKC show lines and a West German Show Line sire. She has moderate angulation and I just about finished her UKC championship in one weekend. It is easy to dual register the dogs and there are two UKC shows per day versus just one in AKC. There are no paid handlers in UKC either, so it helps to level the playing field. 

I do plan to show my girl in AKC as well, but will probably have to really know the judges that I show her to and may even have to put a handler on her if I want any wins with majors. I can probably get some AKC single pointed wins on her and may even do decently well in all breed shows versus specialty shows.


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry for the late response!
Yes, she's a Waiko baby. I'm a big fan.  

I knew she was a bit lacking in rear angulation. That is a pretty big thing in the show ring I'm sure. I may still go ahead and give it a go. And may try UKC, too. Not a lot of show opportunities around me (most are 3 hours at least). I kind of want to just get in the ring for the experience. I've shown in SV style shows, but never AKC (besides OB). 

Here is a half brother - He has much better rear angulation I think - VP 9 Titan vom Agassiz
Feel free to comment on him as well. He is super nice in bitework so I'm pretty excited about him. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

With a little different stacking I think you could do ok in the all breed AKC shows - not the specialties.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful!


----------

